
Tech CEO thrown in the clink for seven years for H-1B gang-master role - edandersen
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/09/24/ceo_jailed_visa_faud/
======
whenchamenia
This is less time than many people get from a simple pot posession charge.
Wtf.

------
zainhoda
> It actually gets worse: Samal started the scam while still on probation for
> another crime. In 2009, he was found guilty of computer intrusion after he
> directed an employee to take down a client’s website. He then lied about it
> to the FBI. Samal reached a plea deal… and then started up Divensi and
> Azimetry in 2010 and 2011 while still on probation.

------
sundayedition
After reading about the actions he took (depositing employees 401k
contributions to his account, setting up fake workstations, etc) I'm surprised
it was only 7 years.

The workers paid their own H1B fees which should have been a red flag to them.

------
suyash
This is one of the reason why USCIS has taken such a tough stance lately,
abuse of the system by few bad apples have ruined the whole H1B immigration
process for legitimate candidates.

------
mikestew
_" He was arrested at Seattle’s international airport when he returned in
August 2018 – on the advice of his spiritual advisor who told him it would be
safe."_

"Spiritual advisor", you say? As opposed to, say, "personal legal counsel"?
And, hey, wait a minute...what the hell was this spiritual advisor doing the
whole time Samal was defrauding everyone he came in contact with? Or why hire
a spiritual advisor if you're going to (apparently) ignore anything they have
to say?

~~~
purple_ducks
> His lawyer had told him not to but he was assured by his Guruji that god
> would “take care that the entire journey is without problem.”

His lawyer said no. His (separate) spiritual advisor said go.

------
Simulacra
Good! I think we could solve a lot of immigration issues if the government
targets the corporations that abuse the system, not the people.

------
purple_ducks
why did you link to comment section. actual article link:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/09/24/ceo_jailed_visa_fau...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/09/24/ceo_jailed_visa_faud/)

~~~
dang
Changed from
[https://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/all/2019/09/24/ceo_ja...](https://forums.theregister.co.uk/forum/all/2019/09/24/ceo_jailed_visa_faud/).
Thanks!

